# Moob: How do you feel about them



## Lotsachub2006 (Aug 6, 2009)

I know I posted this in the wrong forum...this is the correct one:

As I've gained more weight, my moobs have grown as well....So just a curious question to all the FFAs out there: how do you really feel about moobs? 

Depending on the response, I may post a few pics of mine...


----------



## Cors (Aug 6, 2009)

I like them, as long as they aren't too hairy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2009)

*LOVE EM hairy or HAIRLESS....it's all good*


----------



## escapist (Aug 6, 2009)

I love seeing how much of my girlfriend I can hide under my moob


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 6, 2009)

Love the body part, hate the word. "Moob." It's sounds so unsexy.


----------



## Lotsachub2006 (Aug 6, 2009)

What would you call it?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Love the body part, hate the word. "Moob." It's sounds so unsexy.



*I AGREE TOTALLY*


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 6, 2009)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> What would you call it?



Male version of a female titty


----------



## cakeboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> What would you call it?




CHESTICLES!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> What would you call it?


*
i refer to them as *TITS*​*


----------



## sparkee1958 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, what about Mitties?


----------



## Amandy (Aug 7, 2009)

noms :eat2:


----------



## Melian (Aug 7, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> i refer to them as *TITS*​*



Same here. Why do they need a separate name that just makes them sound gross and stupid (when clearly they are sexy and awesome)?


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 7, 2009)

Melian said:


> Same here. Why do they need a separate name that just makes them sound gross and stupid (when clearly they are sexy and awesome)?



Agree!! My guy was using that phrase last night and I was just thinking to myself "ok, enough with the moob thing...I just think yer chest looks friggin awesome, as does the rest of you!"


----------



## Esther (Aug 7, 2009)

Love 'em, _especially_ on hairy guys (I am into total furry beasts :wubu.
I agree with most of the posts here though... the word "moob" is unappealing.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 7, 2009)

I love to squeeze then and lay my head on them! I totally use the word chesticles too... but also not a sexy word.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 7, 2009)

I would rather they be called tits but if they like the word moob so be it.
Tits on a guy are awesome I love em'.
Fat guys look sooo cute with a nice pair.


----------



## anybodys (Aug 7, 2009)

love 'em. i have a new personal rule that i will not date a guy with smaller boobs than me.


----------



## sparkee1958 (Aug 7, 2009)

As long as you enjoy how fat the rest is, when my man boobs are bigger than yours, sounds cool to me. Thing is, someone needs to clarify if we are talking theoretical cup size, or chest size?


----------



## velia (Aug 7, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Love the body part, hate the word. "Moob." It's sounds so unsexy.



Agreed. The word "moob" makes me giggle, so I only support it when used jovially. Its definitely not a sexy term for them. "Tits," "man tits," stuff like that will do. Or, as others have mentioned, we can just call it his chest, as that is what it is. We know they're fat AND sexy without giving them a special term.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 8, 2009)

If I could I would wake up early in the morning, shower, smoke a cigarette, shave my chest and then cut my moobs off with a single piece of piano wire.

Saute them gently in olive oil with a little salt and pepper and then eat them with a nice red whine vinaigrette over a bed of raw spinach leaves.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 8, 2009)

0_o

Would you suggest fava beans and a nice chianti with someone's liver as well?


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 8, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> 0_o
> 
> Would you suggest fava beans and a nice chianti with someone's liver as well?



nah dog, shits player out.


----------



## GutsGirl (Aug 8, 2009)

Awww, no love for the word 'moob'?  I think it sounds cute, myself. 

I'm not quite ready to declare myself an FFA, but I've found that I really like a guy to have some fat on him. Though my boyfriend is rather self-conscious about his 'moobs', I personally think they look (and feel) great. He has some definite chest muscles there, which feels nice to the touch and is very sexy, and then he has a bit of fat padding, which makes his chest quite a comfy spot to rest my head. That's the best of both worlds, truly.... :wubu:


----------



## Hole (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't mind fat over there but when a mans chest resembles female breasts, it's a turn off.


----------



## the hanging belly (Aug 9, 2009)

I love them, they just make a guy so much more comfy to lie on. They're great pillows. My only objection is that my ex's moobs were bigger than my boobs, and I felt so self-conscious about my own because his were bigger, and he really liked big boobs. But functionally they're awesome


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Aug 9, 2009)

*Don't really love them; not one of my fav body parts on a BHM.*


----------



## TCUBOB (Aug 9, 2009)

I gotta say, it's the least favorite part of my body. I'm fairly comfortable with everything else but I absolutely loathe the fact that I have jiggly breasts.


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 9, 2009)

I like em  they're hot.... I'm more of a belly girl but I like fat on a man all over :eat2:


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Aug 9, 2009)

Meh I don't like em, the way they giggle around and stuff. I'm generally quite a masculine guy and I look funny walking around with a par of boobs 

Plus a guy groped me once, he though it was funny.. Would have been hilarious if I knocked him out but my momma raised me better 

Could be worse, at least I don't need a bra... yet.


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

They are awesome, and a man is incomplete without them. No particular objection to the name. They have to be called something I guess, and I'm not mad keen on 'boobs' as a term either.

and this is the _n_th reincarnation of the olde moob thread, lol.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 10, 2009)

I love man bewbies...absolutely love em! They're squishy and comfy and just part of the total package. I have no problem groping, nuzzling, or sucking on a nice juicy man-teat. No problem whatsoever!:smitten::eat2:


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2009)

I absolutely love them, especially when they are bigger than mine


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 10, 2009)

Personally, i love having them and love when mine are bigger than the lady I am with. It's all part of the amazing contrast...

Yes, occasionally you get some dipshit dude who thinks grabbing my tit to mock me is funny but once they are on the ground, me standing on their hand they tend to change that thought.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 13, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> Yes, occasionally you get some dipshit dude who thinks grabbing my tit to mock me is funny but once they are on the ground, me standing on their hand they tend to change that thought.



Oh yeah, I've seen that...it makes me mad, to be honest! Personally, I find it difficult to keep myself from coppin' a moobie feel, but that's just because I find them so insanely attractive lol. :wubu:

My best friend's ex-bf had moobs and she used to poke them like mad, but he was self-conscious about them and he hated that. I don't like how societal views make man teats seem undesirable. It only makes guys who have them more self-conscious (unless they're the type who enjoy having them, that is).


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 13, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> Oh yeah, I've seen that...it makes me mad, to be honest! Personally, I find it difficult to keep myself from coppin' a moobie feel, but that's just because I find them so insanely attractive lol. :wubu:
> 
> My best friend's ex-bf had moobs and she used to poke them like mad, but he was self-conscious about them and he hated that. I don't like how societal views make man teats seem undesirable. It only makes guys who have them more self-conscious (unless they're the type who enjoy having them, that is).



Oh don't get me wrong, if you want to grab them because you think they are hot, by all mean please do so! I would enjoy that 

But if the intent is to mock of degrade...than I will not suffer that quietly....unless that's your thing...than maybe..if it turns you on...then you know....hell yeah :blush:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 14, 2009)

Jackoblangada said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, if you want to grab them because you think they are hot, by all mean please do so! I would enjoy that
> 
> But if the intent is to mock of degrade...than I will not suffer that quietly....unless that's your thing...than maybe..if it turns you on...then you know....hell yeah :blush:



LMAO don't tempt me...


----------



## fatterisbetter (Aug 15, 2009)

I like mine but agree with the general opinion that the word moob is not very exciting. My wife calls them "man tits" and I like that a lot better! Especially since she uses it in a sentence like "Let me play with you man tits!" which normally leads to even more exciting stuff :happy:


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 9, 2009)

i've had moobs most of my life being that i was a fat kid

up until a few years ago i would wear a compression body vest to hide the moobs

but the ladies love them!!! they match the rest of my body now anyway


----------



## lovefeeding (Sep 9, 2009)

Ohh I love love love when men have breasts. My bf had been 22lb lighter when I meet him and it was hell to snuggel up on his chest and now it is so confi


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 9, 2009)

my moobs are more like wings =/


----------

